#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo Provedor Litoral de Sao Paulo

## powernetscm

Provedor com 800 clientes cadastrados 40% fibra 60% radio
a venda é completa desde o CNPJ com Ourtoga da ANatel
Carros e tudo o que compoe

Motivo Mudança para Portugal

Valor 500k

Dispenso curiosos especuladores 
caso tenha interesse 

[email protected]

----------

